

Show HN: Lemonade Stand - shiftb
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sundgftOWGc

======
davidykay
I'm the Android developer on the team. It's been a wild ride so far.

We had an insane stop in Baton Rouge. Police escort into town, drinks at a
rooftop bar overlooking the river, and hotel & dinner paid for by the Chamber
of Commerce. Southern hospitality is indeed a wonderful thing.

In any case, we launched our 0.9 yesterday. It's very rough, but the full
featureset should be arriving today/tomorrow.

Wish us luck as we polish the app up for the semifinal & final rounds!

------
surat
For those interested in the history of Lemonade Stand, I interviewed one of
the founders before he announced what it was (it was previously announced as
"Startup X"): [http://suratl.tumblr.com/post/3701358675/startup-x-
startupbu...](http://suratl.tumblr.com/post/3701358675/startup-x-startupbus-
jonathan-gottfried)

------
jonmarkgo
What do people think of the concept? Our main site is at <http://lmnd.st/>

Also, I'm sure some of you are at SXSW - I'd love to meet up and chat. We're
having a Lemonade Stand in about 45 minutes by Trinity St and 4th on the lawn,
stop by!

~~~
riskish
oh. I wanted to do something with this concept, see here:
<http://www.alittlecity.com/yc/lemonaidstand.jpg>

awesome execution, I really like it.

------
djkevinquinn
This is absolutely one of the most innovative ideas I have come across in a
long time. Elegant, simple, and solves a major problem. Everything a
successful startup should be. I'm impressed Nd can't wait to start using it on
my iPhone.

------
burgerbrain
So... it's craigslist, but it tells everyone my location by default?

~~~
davidykay
Something like that.

The idea is to make things low-friction, mobile-centric, zero login.

------
sloop
The video and the website don't show how buyers find the items for sale, and
how the meetup is arranged. Perhaps you could add a "how it works" section to
the website.

~~~
davidykay
Excellent point! We're planning on launching that feature today, and so the
materials should be up shortly afterwards.

------
jdmartinez
the API is really good :-) got a windows phone 7 client up and running in just
a few hours on friday. Can't wait to see what comes of the service!
<http://codecube.net/2011/03/lmnd-st-for-wp7/>

------
rodrigosanchez
I definitely love the concept and ease of use. Quick and to the point!

------
trevor99
It's such a pain in the ass to sell stuff on Craigslist. Even in NYC.

------
chigoodrich
Love the concept and that you already have an API. Plug me in please!

------
cheez
I love it.

